# Lots of babies! What do we do?



## whitneymws (Aug 22, 2010)

We have a 20 gallon freshwater tank - we got a variety of fish about 8 months ago, two of which included two black marble Angelfish.

They started breeding a few months ago. Laying eggs on the filter, then a few days later we'd notice they were gone (eventually saw that the male fish was eating them.)

My husband did some reading and went and bought a Net Breeder to go inside of the tank. It's tiny. The next time they laid eggs, we put the filter into the net tank.

They hatched last night. OMG - we had no idea how many fish there would be. There have to be a good 50 tadpole angelfish swimming around. (My husband went and bought brine shrimp to feed them as recommended by the guy at Petsmart)

Couple of things - obviously these 50 fish won't fit in the tank as they grow. How long will that take? How many typically survive? (All? Not many?) 

Also, the Mom and Dad have become VERY aggressive in the last few days to the other fish in the tank (another angelfish - all white, couple of tetras and goldfish that we call Mickey Mouse fish as they have black spots on their tails that look like MM)

Based on all of the following - anyone have any recs? Another tank? For just the babies or for the Mom & Dad? And how long will this all take?


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

Angelfish are cichlids, and all cichlids become aggressive when spawning. I would remove mom and dad and put them in there in own tank for awhile. As for the fry. Not all will survive. A good few should though. I am having this same problem but with balloon mollies. They keep having fry and I dont know what to do with them. People suggest to raise them to about adult size and then bring them to your lfs but I cant possibly raise all of them, and I really would be mad if someone told me to raise all of the angelfish fry. This may be a bad suggestions, but if they were my fry I would cull a lot of them.. It would take a year for them to grow somewhat large, and then you dont have a big enough tank for all of them plus they will be aggressive. I think if you dont know any one who can take them or have a bigger tank this may be your only option. Of course I would keep a few fry.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I have TONS of convicts and convict babies Im going to have to sell. So Im in the same boat as you. Dan has some good advice. Mom, dad and babies should be in their own tank. Or you can use a divider.


----------



## whitneymws (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks to you both. My husband is laughing that I'm considering going out and getting the second tank as I fought the first one for so long. 

Do you guys think a 10 gallon would be okay for the Mom, Dad & Babies? I'm sure bigger would be better but I have limited space in my house for another tank.

And can I leave the parents alone with the babies? (Right now they are separated since Mom & Dad kept eating the eggs - now that they are babies, if they are alone in a tank w/them will they still eat?)


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

A 10 gallon would be ok for awhile. I am not sure how fast the fry of angelfish grow, but you definitely would need to upgrade again from that. Your better off getting a 50 gallon for mom and dad, and putting the fry in a 10 gallon.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I'd move the goldfish out; they really don't like the warm water the angels and tetras need, and will quickly outgrow a 20 anyway.
As for the angel fry, unless you can set up another, larger tank to grow them out you'd probably be best advised to turn most of them loose in the tank and let the other fish take care of them. You can raise a few in a net breeder for a while, but not nearly long enough for them to grow to a decent size. A divider is a better option than a net breeder, but your tank is too small for the current stocking to begin with.


----------

